# Incog-***** - From Start to Almost Finished



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*IncogNegro - From Start to Almost Finished*

Incognito Black Boat

Here are pictures from my latest build. From my little head, to an autocad drawing, to some cross-section printouts, to a pile of wood, 10-15 gallons of resin, fiberglass cloth, and some plastic, was born a mean fishing machine. Thanks to Kaylor,my #1 Fiberglass technician(my wife), and TimOub for the help when I needed some extra hands on the big glass days.

I still have a few extras to add like my Gips(gps), Poling Platform(if I can ever decide on a design), and some other odds and ends.

With the tuned 40hp Merc she'll do 35mph with 18 gallons of gas, trolling motor w/ battery, cooler full of fishing tackle, 6 rods and two fisherman(190lb avg.). And drafts around 5" leveled off in Poling position(two peeps). Drafts 2-3" with no one in the boat. bla bla...bla bla Should get close to 40mph after another prop tune up. I've never had it on the GPS nor checked draft stripped down for fly fishing.

The picture of the handle and switches is what my friend calls "Riding Texas Style". I can control the Lenco Trim Tabs, Bob's Jackplate, Merc trim, while holding on with my right hand(like riding a bull) and running the tiller with my left.

The next one I build will probably be out of a production mold. yadi yadi yada.

It was a lot of work but I built a boat that fishes like a $35000 poling skiff for about "Don't ask I don't want to add up the receipts" less than $35,000.

Good things are going to happen when the first fish out of a new rig is a 7lb trout.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*More pics*

Some more


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*even more*

More pics


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*more*

more pictures


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Sssaaaa...wheat!!!!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*last ones*

pictures


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That is awesome.......very nice work bslittle


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

You rate up there with the likes of Dargle John. That is truely awsome


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

She is definitely a looker Brian... With the poling platform I don't think you could touch her... Even though you might have a lingering cough from all the fiberglass sandings, I think it was well worth it...lol... Forget about christening with a bottle of champagne over the bow, I think a 7 pound Sabine Speck is much better... She's a Daisy Little...Nate


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

I had the opportunity to see this boat up close and personal when i was out in Nederland picking up a Stake-Out Stik (which works better than advertised) from Brian, and it is a pretty sweet ride. if you ever start poppin' them out of a mold, i just may have to get one, especially if you put a small tunnel it. Sweet post, sweet rig, keep it up and keep us posted on when these can be purchased.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Coming Soon*



SS Minnow said:


> Sweet post, sweet rig, keep it up and keep us posted on when these can be purchased.


Coming soon...in the year 2020.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

What an outstanding job from start to finish and such a pretty helper? Great job and super work, a project from inception to completion, how rare!


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

I, as a layman, probably don't understand the amount of planning , layout work , special woodworking and fiberglass skills involved in building this rig . BUT, as an ex carpenter / operator / rancher / contractor / etc. - I am very impressed with your workmanship . Kudos to you on a fantastic project - that thing has got to catch fish ! LOL . GC.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

bslittle79,

Your are an artist. Love the style and layout of the boat. planning for trim tabs, jackplate, controls was perfect for a tiller control. 
I grew up running plywood skiffs, but yours is a masterpiece.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Brian, you are one talented guy. We hope you remember us when you are famous.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Sow Trout?*



Sow Trout said:


> Brian, you are one talented guy. We hope you remember us when you are famous.


Sow, you remember the first time I met you at the Tackle Swap? You said you had a friend from up north named Earl? One day we need to fly up and visit with him.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Very Nice! Simple, Functional, my kind of Boat. Looks like you skinned with AquaTech Mahogany plywood. That's what I used on the Scooter.

Kudos, DJ


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotta Tell Ya Bro.. Thats a SwEEt ride...
Oxx..


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

WOW. That is impressive.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that is sweeet

how much trouble is it to title a homeade boat nowdays???


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

*Only Certain TPWD Offices will Title Homemade Boats*

I went to the one on Hwy 59S/Beltway 8, Houston to get my Scooter Titled. They only do Homemade Title on certain days of the month. You have to take the Boat and proof of building materials purchased.

Don't remember what it cost, but it was cheaper if the boat is under 16' in length. DJ



CoastalOutfitters said:


> that is sweeet
> 
> how much trouble is it to title a homeade boat nowdays???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, thanks for the reply, that's what i recalled to do.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Brian,

What an incredible skiff you've built. As a poling skiff junkie, I can honestly say I love your new ride. What are the length and beam specs? 

Can't wait to see it with a poling platform and casting platform on her. 

Great draft specs too! In this catagory, you are doing better than 97% of boat builders out there.

I would love to own a TX made poling skiff....HINT HINT - work out the bugs and pop a mold.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> Brian,
> 
> What an incredible skiff you've built. As a poling skiff junkie, I can honestly say I love your new ride. What are the length and beam specs?
> 
> ...


I'll be spending a lot of time in the boat this weekend(tournament weather pending) so I'll try to get some action shots. Like I told SSMinnow when he came to the shop, I'll have a production boat out one day, but not any time soon. Go ahead and buy 10-15 Acres in Port O'connor/Seadrift/Rockport area and build me a shop. When this industry boom is over I'm sure Kaylor and I would love to move down there and build your boats for you, hint hint.

Length is 18'6" 
Beam - I forget, but the at the bottom of the Transom it's 52"
The plywood is 4'x8', check out the first pictures.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Labor of love! GODSPEED


----------



## Self05 (Jul 13, 2006)

Did you paint or gelcoat the bottom of the hull?  I'm rebuilding an old 22" Stoner and am about to start on the exterior. I'd like to do some sort of self-levelling roll on paint if I could get the high gloss like yours.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Paint*



Self05 said:


> Did you paint or gelcoat the bottom of the hull? I'm rebuilding an old 22" Stoner and am about to start on the exterior. I'd like to do some sort of self-levelling roll on paint if I could get the high gloss like yours.


I painted with a gun and a make-shift paint booth in my shop. But If I was to do another one I'd take the time to gelcoat. The paint scratches too easily IMO.

You can get a good smooth gloss from a roll and tip procedure. I've painted a few boats this way. Buy some 3"-4" High Density rollers, go slow the the rooler, try to paint your boat when it's cool, and have a second person come behind you when the paint is just right and tip the bubbles with a high density foam brush. From 4-5' away(and farther, especially wet) it'll look nice. Get up close and you'll be able to see blimishes.

High Gloss = Gloss paint

But I'd recommend you go with a non Gloss paint if you roll and tip.


----------



## Self05 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you were already going to spray, why not gelcoat? Or is the sanding/buffing pretty tough?


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

thats awesome, what a great job you have done.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Self05 said:


> If you were already going to spray, why not gelcoat? Or is the sanding/buffing pretty tough?


Didn't want to experiment with it on this boat. Sanding equals more time, money, which equals less fishing. I can live with scratches as long as they are not to the wood. I'll usually try to find a week I'm not on the water and fix the main scratches on the bottom. Otherwise I can live with a few white marks on the boat(white primer).

Basically quick, easy, at the time and I'll worry about repainting the scratches later mentality.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet boat!!! that is way cool!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very Nice work! I really like those Florida style skiffs.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*IncogNegro - From Start to Almost Finished*

bslittle---

That is one heck of a nice homemade skiff. You did a good job on it and should be very proud of all your hard work. I like the clean lines of your skiff and if it runs like you said it will it should be a blast on the water. Another nice think is it looks like it fits in your garage.

I love the picture of the boat in the background and the nice fish in your hand.

Enjoy your new skiff.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Gents, this man has it going on! I can assure you he will end up building the best poling skiff Texas has seen that will actually be affordable. Keep up the hard work Brian...It WILL payoff.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome. How much water does it need at drift?

Late,
Cox


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

With a couple of us in it about 5-6 inches and without maybe a few inches at best, It surprised me, because that Merc ain't Light, but does not seem to hinder the draft what so ever?

It looks very sleek and glides through the water effortless. I am impressed! and that takes a lot for me on boats!

Brad



LA Cox said:


> Awesome. How much water does it need at drift?
> 
> Late,
> Cox


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

WOW Awsome Job. How many man hours did it take from start to finish. Great looking boat. Thanks for sharing those pics. with us.

ToolMan


----------

